# Make an overflow by drilling holes in an old hanging filter?



## Zoltan137 (Jun 5, 2011)

Would it work? I think it should theoretically work and if there is too much flow it would drain out like it was built to do. My thinking is that if I had a similar flow rate pump returning it would work in perfect harmony. 
This is my first post, so go easy on me.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

hmmm good post! would it work? It sounds like a good idea


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a good idea in theory, but you already mentioned the glaring problem with the setup. Needing 2 pumps running at the same flow rate. If your return isn't pumping as much as your filter box pump, you overflow the sump. If it's pumping more than the filter box, you suck the sump dry. Neither is good, and it would likely be almost impossible to perfectly match the two. 

To me, this is one of those "if you're going to do it, spend the money to do it right the first time" situations. If money's tight and you have a little talent, there are DIY instructions on the net for building your own.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, too true. NEVER build any aquatic system that relies on two pumps working together, because that NEVER works. They say to never say never, but this is one of those times it's okay.


----------



## Zoltan137 (Jun 5, 2011)

True enough, I guess I can rig some tupperware until I get the extra cash to get a proper OF Box.


----------

